# Error opening terminal: xterm.



## cabriofahrer (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried to install the ETQW-demo and the full linux-1.5-client on FreebSD 8.0, but when I


```
# ./ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run
[color="Red"]Error opening terminal: xterm.
[/color]
```
Also sh does not work:


```
# sh ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run
ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
```
I don't understand this, since *under FreeBSD 7.2 the run-archive did execute*.

Here is an overview of all the installed linux-environment:



```
# pkg_info | grep linux
linux-dri-7.4_1 Mesa-based DRI libraries, drivers and binaries (Linux Ubunt
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_1 The Advanced Linux Sound Architecture libraries (Linux Fedo
linux-f10-arts-1.5.10 Audio system for the KDE integrated X11 desktop (Linux Fedo
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0 Accessibility Toolkit, Linux/i386 binary (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0 Vector graphics library Cairo (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-curl-7.19.6 The command line tool for transferring files with URL synta
linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22 RFC 2222 SASL (Simple Authentication and Security Layer) (L
linux-f10-esound-0.2.41 RPM of esound (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1 Linux/i386 binary port of Expat XML-parsing library (Linux
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r42 Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0 An XML-based font configuration API for X Windows (Linux Fe
linux-f10-gtk-1.2.10 Gtk library (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 GTK+ library, version 2.X (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-jpeg-6b RPM of the JPEG lib (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-libaudiofile-0.2.6 An implementation of the Audio File Library from SGI (Linux
linux-f10-libogg-1.1.3 Ogg bitstream library (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-libsigc++20-2.2.2 Callback Framework for C++ (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-libssh2-0.18 The library implementing the SSH2 protocol (Linux Fedora 10
linux-f10-libvorbis-1.2.0 Audio compression codec library (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-nspr-4.7.6 Netscape Portable Runtime (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-nss-3.12.2.0 Network Security Services (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-openal-0.0.9 A 3D positional spatialized sound library (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1 Lightweight Directory Access Protocol libraries (Linux Fedo
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g The OpenSSL toolkit (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-pango-1.22.3 The pango library (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-png-1.2.37 RPM of the PNG lib (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-sdl-1.2.13 Cross-platform multi-media development API (Linux Fedora 10
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1 The library that implements an embeddable SQL database engi
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2 The TIFF library, Linux/i386 binary (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1 Xorg libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
linux_base-f10-10_2 Base set of packages needed in Linux mode for i386/amd64 (L
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

cabriofahrer said:
			
		

> # ./ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run
> Error opening terminal: xterm.


Quick guess, X isn't running.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 20, 2010)

Of course X is running! Using KDE4.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2010)

Did X start as a normal user? If that's the case root (or any other user) isn't allowed to start applications.

http://www.x.org/wiki/xhost


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 21, 2010)

No. I start KDM at a root prompt (#), so X is started as root, too. And I say again, that problem didn't exist with FreeBSD 7.2/linux_base-fc4.
Also now with FreeBSD 8.0/linux-fc10 other linux-run-files do execute. There seems to be some other problem concerning especially the etqw-files in this new environment.

You can download yourselves here and give it a try:

http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/etqw/

Also googeling "Error opening terminal: xterm" might give you some ideas. I don't quite understand what I get there, it's something with symlinks in older versions of Linux.


----------



## tangram (Jan 25, 2010)

cabriofahrer said:
			
		

> I tried to install the ETQW-demo and the full linux-1.5-client on FreebSD 8.0



You aren't using the ports tree so be prepared so face some issues.



> ```
> # ./ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run
> [color="Red"]Error opening terminal: xterm.
> [/color]
> ```



Make sure the .run files are executable. To make them executable run:

```
# chmod +x ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run
# chmod +x ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run
```



> ```
> # sh ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run
> ETQW-demo2-client-full.r1.x86.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
> ```



Re-download. It sure seems like a damaged file.


----------

